# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: νέα επαγγελματικά προγράμματα κινητής

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 18/10/2022:
A. Διατίθενται εμπορικά για νέους και υφιστάμενους επαγγελματίες συνδρομητές συμβολαίου COSMOTE, έξι (6) νέα Επαγγελματικά Οικονομικά Προγράμματα συμβολαίου. Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά και οι χρεώσεις των νέων προγραμμάτων, συνοψίζονται στον παρακάτω πίνακα:
*Επαγγελματικό οικονομικό πρόγραμμα συμβολαίου* 
*COSMOTE* 
*BUSINESS Mobile* 
*Economy* 
*COSMOTE* 
*BUSINESS* 
*GIGAMAX* 
*Standard* 
*COSMOTE* 
*BUSINESS* 
*GIGAMAX* 
*Value* 
*COSMOTE* 
*BUSINESS* 
*GIGAMAX* 
*Advanced* 
*COSMOTE* 
*BUSINESS* 
*GIGAMAX* 
*Ultimate* 
*COSMOTE* 
*BUSINESS* 
*GIGAΜΑΧ* 
*Ultimate* 
*Plus* 

*Μηνιαίο πάγιο* 
*30 €* 
*40 €* 
*55 €* 
*70 €* 
*90 €* 
*110 €* 

*Ενσωματωμένη Χρήση  * 

*Ενδοεταιρικές Kλήσεις* 
Απεριόριστα λεπτά ομιλίας 
Απεριόριστα λεπτά ομιλίας 
Απεριόριστα λεπτά ομιλίας 
Απεριόριστα λεπτά ομιλίας 
Απεριόρισ τα λεπτά ομιλίας 
Απεριόριστα λεπτά ομιλίας 

*Κλήσεις προς όλα τα Εθνικά δίκτυα* 
*(κινητά & σταθερά)* 
300΄ προς όλους 

*Mobile Internet * 
1 GB 
5 GB 
10 GB 
20 GB 
Απεριόρισ τα GB 
Απεριόριστα 
GB 

*Ενσωματωμένα Data Boost* 1
2 Data Boost 
4 Data Boost 
7 Data Boost 

*SMS προς Εθνικά δίκτυα* 
- 
2.000 SMS 
2.000 SMS 
3.000 SMS 
5.000 SMS 
5.000 SMS 

*Κλήσεις προς Διεθνή δίκτυα*2
- 
- 
50' προς διεθνή σταθερά και κινητά 
200' προς διεθνή 
σταθερά και κινητά 
500' προς διεθνή 
σταθερά και κινητά 
Απεριόριστα λεπτά προς 
χώρες της Ε.Ε 
+ 1.000' προς διεθνή 
σταθερά και κινητά 

*Περιαγωγή (roaming) εντός* 
*Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης* 
Κατανάλωσ η από την 
Ενσωματωμ
ένη χρήση  
Κατανάλωση από την 
Ενσωματωμένη χρήση ( με 
πολιτική ορθής χρήσης με 
ενεργοποίηση 
Data Boost) 1 
Κατανάλωση από την 
Ενσωματωμένη χρήση ( με 
πολιτική ορθής χρήσης με 
ενεργοποίηση 
Data Boost) 1 
Κατανάλωση από την Ενσωματωμέ
νη χρήση ( με πολιτική ορθής  
χρήσης με 
ενεργοποίησ
η Data Boost) 
1
Κατανάλω ση από την 
Ενσωματω μένη 
χρήση (με 
πολιτική ορθής 
χρήσης 
65GB) 
Κατανάλωση από την Ενσωματωμέ
νη χρήση (με πολιτική ορθής 
χρήσης 
80GB) 

*Περιαγωγή (roaming) εκτός* 
*Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης*3
- 
- 
- 
- 
3 roaming 
Travel Pass 
10 roaming 
Travel Pass 

*Υπηρεσία COSMOTE Mobile Security (κατόπιν ενεργοποίησης από το συνδρομητή)*4
2 μήνες 
Δωρεάν 
(0,90€ / μήνα μετά 
την δωρεάν περίοδο) 
Δωρεάν 
Δωρεάν 
Δωρεάν 
Δωρεάν 
Δωρεάν 

*Υπηρεσία Microsoft 365 (κατόπιν ενεργοποίησης από το συνδρομητή)*5
- 
- 
- 
Δωρεάν πακέτο 
Microsoft 
365 Business 
Basic* 
Δωρεάν πακέτο 
Microsoft 
365 
Business 
Standard* 
Δωρεάν πακέτο 
Microsoft 
365 Business 
Standard* 



** Στους συνδρομητές του προγράμματος «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Advanced» εφόσον διαθέτουν ή αποκτήσουν πακέτα Microsoft 365 από την COSMOTE παρέχεται δωρεάν το Πακέτο Microsoft 365 Business Basic ή/και εκπτώσεις στα υπόλοιπα πακέτα Microsoft 365. Στους συνδρομητές των προγραμμάτων «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Ultimate και Ultimate Plus» εφόσον διαθέτουν ή αποκτήσουν πακέτα Microsoft 365 από την COSMOTE παρέχεται δωρεάν το πακέτο Microsoft 365 Business Standard ή/και εκπτώσεις στα υπόλοιπα πακέτα Microsoft 365.  * 


*Χρεώσεις μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης* 

0,0115 € / δευτερόλεπτο (0,69 € / λεπτό) 

0,186 € / SMS 

0,00000469 € / ΚΒ (0,005 € / ΜΒ) 




Τα “Data Boost” που παρέχονται στα προγράμματα «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Standard» , «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Value» και «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Advanced» προσφέρουν, μετά την  ενεργοποίηση τους, Απεριόριστα GB για  24 ώρες – χωρίς να καταναλώνουν τυχόν υφιστάμενα GB του προγράμματος. Η ενεργοποίηση και κατανάλωση τους, γίνεται εντός Ελλάδας και κατά την περιαγωγή (roaming) εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Κατά την περιαγωγή (roaming) εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, ισχύει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης για την χρήση “Data Boost”, η οποία συνολικά μαζί και με τα ενσωματωμένα GB κάθε προγράμματος έχει ως εξής: για το πρόγραμμα «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Standard» το όριο είναι 47GB ανά μήνα, για το «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Value» το όριο είναι 52GB ανά μήνα, για το «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Advanced» το όριο είναι 62GB ανά μήνα. Τα ενσωματωμένα “Data Boost” δεν ισχύουν κατά την περιαγωγή (roaming) σε χώρες εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Σε περίπτωση που εφαρμόζεται πολιτική ορθής χρήσης (FUP) για κατανάλωση εντός ΕΕ, τότε τα ΜΒ πέραν του ορίου  καταναλώνονται με επιπλέον χρέωση 0,00248€/ΜΒ. Επιπλέον, τα Απεριόριστα ΜΒ από τα “data boost” δεν μπορούν να διαμοιράζονται με άλλο πρόγραμμα ή “EXTRA SIM”.


Ο Δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας για διεθνείς κλήσεις αφορά κλήσεις σε κινητά ή σταθερά από την Ελλάδα προς τις χώρες:
στα Οικονομικά Προγράμματα «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Value, Advanced, Ultimate»:
Αυστραλία, Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Βουλγαρία, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Γεωργία, Δανία, Ελβετία, Εσθονία, Η.Π.Α., Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, Ιρλανδία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Καναδάς, Κίνα, Κροατία, Κύπρος, Λιθουανία, Λουξεμβούργο, Μάλτα, Νέα Ζηλανδία, Νορβηγία, Ολλανδία, Ουγγαρία, Πολωνία, Πορτογαλία, Ρουμανία, Ρωσία, Σλοβακία, Σλοβενία, Σουηδία, Τουρκία, Τσεχία.

στο Οικονομικό Πρόγραμμα «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Ultimate Plus»: Αυστραλία, Γεωργία, Ελβετία, Η.Π.Α., Καναδάς, Κίνα, Νέα Ζηλανδία, Νορβηγία, Ρωσία, Τουρκία. Στο ίδιο πρόγραμμα προσφέρονται Απεριόριστα λεπτά ομιλίας για διεθνείς κλήσεις σε κινητά ή σταθερά από την Ελλάδα προς χώρες της Ε.Ε.


H ενσωματωμένη χρήση των προγραμμάτων «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Ultimate και Ultimate Plus» είναι δυνατή και κατά την περιαγωγή (roaming) και σε χώρες εκτός Ε.Ε μέσω των ενσωματωμένων Travel Pass κάθε προγράμματος. Τα διαθέσιμα Travel Pass ισχύουν και στις 2 ζώνες περιαγωγής (ζώνη Α & Β) της υπηρεσίας. Μετά την κατανάλωση των ενσωματωμένων Travel Pass ο συνδρομητής θα χρεώνεται σύμφωνα με τον εκάστοτε ισχύοντα τιμοκατάλογο της υπηρεσίας Travel Pass. Η υπηρεσία Travel Pass μπορεί να απενεργοποιηθεί καλώντας το 13818 (δωρεάν για εταιρικούς συνδρομητές), είτε μέσω του My COSMOTE (App/Web), είτε μέσω της αλυσίδας καταστημάτων COSMOTE -ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ.


H υπηρεσία «COSMOTE Mobile Security» παρέχεται δωρεάν, για το σύνολο της διάρκειας του συμβολαίου, στα προγράμματα «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Standard, Value, Advanced, Ultimate και Ultimate Plus». Στα προγράμματα «COSMOTE BUSINESS Mobile Economy» και «COSMOTE BUSINESS Cost Control Plus» η υπηρεσία παρέχεται δωρεάν για 2 μήνες και στη συνέχεια με χρέωση τιμοκαταλόγου. Η υπηρεσία, για όλες τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, δεν είναι προ-ενεργοποιημένη στα προγράμματα αλλά πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθεί από τον συνδρομητή είτε μέσω αποστολής δωρεάν SMS στον αριθμό 1256 με λεκτικό «SECON», είτε μέσω My COSMOTE (App/Web), είτε καλώντας το 13818 (δωρεάν για εταιρικούς συνδρομητές). Η υπηρεσία απενεργοποιείται είτε μέσω αποστολής δωρεάν
SMS στον αριθμό 1256 με λεκτικό «SECOFF», είτε καλώντας την εξυπηρέτηση εταιρικών πελατών στο 13818 (δωρεάν για εταιρικούς συνδρομητές).



Οι συνδρομητές των προγραμμάτων «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Advanced, Ultimate και Ultimate Plus» εφόσον διαθέτουν ή αποκτήσουν και πακέτα Microsoft 365 Business Basic ή/και Microsoft 365 Business Standard ή/και Microsoft 365 Business Premium από την COSMOTE, μπορούν να λάβουν έκπτωση έως 100% στα ανωτέρω πακέτα όπως περιγράφεται παρακάτω:
Στο πρόγραμμα «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Advanced» παρέχεται  έκπτωση  100% σε Πακέτο Microsoft 365 Business Basic ή  50% σε Πακέτο Microsoft 365 Business Standard ή  25% Πακέτο Microsoft 365 Business Premium.Στα προγράμματα «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Ultimate και Ultimate Plus» παρέχεται έκπτωση  100% σε Πακέτο Microsoft 365 Business Basic ή 100% σε Πακέτο Microsoft 365 Business Standard ή  50% Πακέτο Microsoft 365 Business Premium.Για κάθε ένα Πρόγραμμα «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Advanced, Ultimate και Ultimate Plus» παρέχεται αντίστοιχα Έκπτωση για ένα Πακέτο Microsoft 365. Η Έκπτωση παρέχεται κατ’ ανώτατο όριο σε πέντε (5)  Πακέτα Microsoft 365 ανά ΑΦΜ, ακόμα και εάν ο Συνδρομητής διαθέτει περισσότερα Προγράμματα Κινητής. Εάν ο Συνδρομητής διαθέτει προγράμματα  COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Advanced και COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Ultimate ή/και COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Ultimate Plus, οι Εκπτώσεις παρέχονται πρώτα για τα προγράμματα COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Ultimate ή/και COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX
Ultimate Plus και στη συνέχεια για τα προγράμματα COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX Advanced.  iv. Οι Εκπτώσεις εφαρμόζονται εφόσον είναι ενεργά  τα Πακέτα Microsoft 365 και οι συνδέσεις κινητής στα ανωτέρω Προγράμματα. Οι Εκπτώσεις ενεργοποιούνται αυτόματα δύο μέρες μετά την ολοκλήρωση της ενεργοποίησης πακέτων Microsoft 365 ή/και Προγραμμάτων Κινητής. Για το χρονικό διάστημα που μεσολαβεί από την ενεργοποίηση της Έκπτωσης μέχρι την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του επόμενου λογαριασμού, η Έκπτωση είναι ανάλογη του χρονικού αυτού διαστήματος.

Οι Εκπτώσεις θα αποδίδονται εφόσον την ημερομηνία τιμολόγησης δεν παρέχονται στα Πακέτα Microsoft 365 άλλες εκπτώσεις ή αυτά δεν συμμετέχουν σε δράσεις του Δημοσίου. Ο Συνδρομητής θα λαμβάνει ξεχωριστούς λογαριασμούς για τα Προγράμματα Κινητής και Πακέτα Microsoft 365, βάσει των εκάστοτε τιμοκαταλόγων της κάθε  Εταιρείας, και  ισχύουν οι αντίστοιχοι Γενικοί & Ειδικοί Όροι αυτών.Οι Εκπτώσεις παρέχονται για όσο διάστημα πληρούνται οι προϋποθέσεις των παρόντων όρων.  Σε περίπτωση που ο Συνδρομητής δεν διατηρεί ενεργές συνδέσεις COSMOTE στα παραπάνω Προγράμματα Κινητής , διακόπτεται και η παροχή των Εκπτώσεων και εφαρμόζεται ο εκάστοτε ισχύων τιμοκατάλογος των πακέτων Microsoft 365.Τα πακέτα Microsoft 365 παρέχονται από την εταιρεία με την επωνυμία «ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ» και το διακριτικό τίτλο «ΟΤΕ»

B. Διατίθεται εμπορικά για νέους και υφιστάμενους επαγγελματίες συνδρομητές συμβολαίου COSMOTE, το  νέο Επαγγελματικό Οικονομικό Πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Business Cost Control Plus. Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά και οι χρεώσεις του νέου προγράμματος, συνοψίζονται στον παρακάτω πίνακα:
*Επαγγελματικό οικονομικό πρόγραμμα* 
*COSMOTE BUSINESS Cost Control Plus* 

*Μηνιαίο πάγιο* 
*35 €* 

*Ενσωματωμένη Χρήση  * 


*Ενδοεταιρικές Kλήσεις* 
Απεριόριστα λεπτά ομιλίας 

*Κλήσεις προς όλα τα Εθνικά δίκτυα (κινητά & σταθερά)* 

*Mobile Internet * 
2 GB 

*Διαθέσιμο μηνιαίο ποσό κατανάλωσης*6
5 € 

*Περιαγωγή (roaming) εντός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης* 
Κατανάλωση από την Ενσωματωμένη χρήση  

*Υπηρεσία COSMOTE Mobile Security (κατόπιν ενεργοποίησης από το συνδρομητή)* 
2 μήνες Δωρεάν (0,90€ / μήνα μετά την δωρεάν περίοδο) 



*Χρεώσεις μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης*

0,186 € / SMS 

0,00000469 € / ΚΒ (0,005 € / ΜΒ) 



(6)  Το Διαθέσιμο Μηνιαίο Ποσό Κατανάλωσης που συμπεριλαμβάνεται στην ενσωματωμένη χρήση του προγράμματος έχει διάρκεια τρεις (3)  μήνες και πιθανό χρηματικό υπόλοιπο το οποίο δεν καταναλώθηκε στο 3μηνο   που αντιστοιχεί δεν μεταφέρεται.  

*Διευκρινήσεις νέων προγραμμάτων Συμβολαίου & νέου προγράμματος COSMOTE BUSINESS Cost Control Plus*Τα νέα Επαγγελματικά Οικονομικά Προγράμματα COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX, COSMOTE BUSINESS Mobile Economy και COSMOTE BUSINESS Cost Control Plus απευθύνονται σε Ατομικές Επιχειρήσεις, Εταιρείες και Δημόσιους Φορείς.Τα πάγια των προγραμμάτων περιλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας. Εφαρμόζεται Τέλος Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας 10% (προ ΦΠΑ) στους μηνιαίους λογαριασμούς που εκδίδονται  στα συμβόλαια. Εφαρμόζεται μηδενικό τέλος (0%) για φυσικά πρόσωπα δεκαπέντε (15) έως και είκοσι εννέα (29) ετών, αφού εγγραφούν σε ειδική εφαρμογή του gov.gr., για ένα αριθμό ανά δικαιούχο, στην πρώτη τιμολόγηση. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/pricelist.htmlΤα δωρεάν λεπτά προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα καθώς και οι αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις μετά την κατανάλωσή τους, αφορούν μόνο σε κλήσεις (ομιλίας και video-κλήσεις) εντός Ελλάδος προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας, (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας), εξαιρουμένων των κλήσεων προς μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς (εκτός των αριθμών κινητής τηλεφωνίας).Η χρέωση μετά την κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης, για εθνικές κλήσεις ομιλίας ή/και videoκλήσεις γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο, με ελάχιστο χρόνο χρέωσης τα 60 δευτερόλεπτα.Στα προγράμματα συμβολαίου COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX και COSMOTE BUSINESS Mobile Economy, για το χρονικό διάστημα που μεσολαβεί από την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης μέχρι την ημερομηνία έκδοσης του πρώτου λογαριασμού, ή, σε περίπτωση αλλαγής οικονομικού προγράμματος, από την ημερομηνία αλλαγής μέχρι την έκδοση του επόμενου λογαριασμού, το πάγιο που χρεώνεται είναι ανάλογο του χρονικού αυτού διαστήματος ενώ αποδίδεται ολόκληρη η μηνιαία ενσωματωμένη χρήση του προγράμματος. Σε κάθε λογαριασμό χρεώνεται προκαταβολικά το πάγιο του επόμενου μήνα. o Η υπηρεσία «COSMOTE My Internet» παρέχεται αυτόματα και δωρεάν σε όλα τα νέα  προγράμματα.Σε περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής δεν εξαντλήσει την ενσωματωμένη δωρεάν μηνιαία χρήση του προγράμματός του, αυτή δεν μεταφέρεται στον επόμενο μήνα τιμολόγησης.Τα λεπτά ομιλίας, μηνύματα και ΜΒ που συμπεριλαμβάνονται στη ενσωματωμένη χρήση, καθώς και οι αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις μετά την κατανάλωση τους αφορούν χρήση εντός Ελλάδος και κατά την περιαγωγή στις χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και σε Ισλανδία, Λίχτενσταϊν και Νορβηγία (ΕΟΧ) . Η χρήση ομιλίας και SMS αφορά χρήση προς όλα τα εθνικά δίκτυα σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας), εξαιρουμένων των κλήσεων προς μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς (εκτός των αριθμών κινητής τηλεφωνίας). Επιπλέον, κατά την περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ δεν καταναλώνεται ο δωρεάν χρόνος ομιλίας προς κινητά COSMOTE, σταθερά ή ενδοεταιρικές κλήσεις και τυχόν προσφορές Mobile Data. Οι κλήσεις που εμπίπτουν στην παραπάνω χρήση καταναλώνονται από τον διαθέσιμο χρόνο ομιλίας προς όλους ή προς τρίτα δίκτυα.Οι λοιπές χρεώσεις των νέων οικονομικών προγραμμάτων «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX» και  «COSMOTE BUSINESS Mobile Economy» είναι ίδιες με αυτές του προγράμματος «COSMOTE Business Mobile Small».Οι λοιπές χρεώσεις του νέου οικονομικού προγράμματος «COSMOTE BUSINESS Cost Control Plus» είναι ίδιες με αυτές του προγράμματος «COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control».Η χρήση του χρόνου ομιλίας ή/και των βίντεο-κλήσεων, καθώς και των γραπτών μηνυμάτων δύναται να γίνεται μόνο μέσω συσκευής κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Απαγορεύεται  η χρήση μέσω PBX, ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης γραμμής που συνδέεται με υπολογιστή με σκοπό την εκτέλεση μεγάλου αριθμού κλήσεων φωνής και βίντεο-κλήσεων ή/και την αποστολή μεγάλου όγκου και ταυτόχρονης αποστολής γραπτών μηνυμάτων. Σε περίπτωση που o Συνδρομητής κάνει χρήση Οικονομικού  Προγράμματος μέσω PBX, ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης γραμμής που συνδέεται με υπολογιστή, η COSMOTE διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να προβεί σε διακοπή παροχής των υπηρεσιών της.Τα προγράμματα παρέχονται μόνο για ιδία χρήση. Απαγορεύεται ρητά κάθε εμπορική εκμετάλλευση ή μεταπώληση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών της COSMOTE μέσω των Οικονομικών Προγραμμάτων σε οποιοδήποτε τρίτο, φυσικό ή νομικό, πρόσωπο.

C.             Παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των ακόλουθων Επαγγελματικών Οικονομικών Προγραμμάτων: «COSMOTE
BUSINESS Mobile Cost Control», «COSMOTE BUSINESS Mobile Entry», «COSMOTE BUSINESS GIGAMAX 1GBUnlimited min, 3GB-Unlimited min, 3,5GB-Unlimited min, 5GB- Unlimited min, 7GB- Unlimited min, 10GB- Unlimited min, 20GB- Unlimited min, Unlimited, Unlimited Gold». Στους υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές όλων των ανωτέρω Οικονομικών Επαγγελματικών Προγραμμάτων  που καταργούνται, δεν επέρχεται καμία αλλαγή σε σχέση με τις χρεώσεις και τις υπηρεσίες που τους παρέχονται.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, μπορείτε να καλέσετε την Εξυπηρέτηση Εταιρικών Πελατών Σταθερής & Κινητής
Ομίλου ΟΤΕ στο 13818 (χωρίς χρέωση από εταιρικό κινητό COSMOTE), ή να επισκεφθείτε το www.cosmote.gr

----------

